# Ben Stein says it well!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ben Stein, actor in Ferris Buehler's Day Off, game show host, etc., has some very poignant insight in this statement:

(Long read but worth it!)

Apparently the White House referred to Christmas Trees as Holiday Trees for the first time this year, which prompted CBS presenter, Ben Stein, to present this piece which I would like to share with you. The following was written by Ben Stein and recited by him on CBS Sunday Morning Commentary. My confession: I am a Jew, and every single one of my ancestors was Jewish. And it does not bother me even a little bit when people call those beautiful lit up, bejewelled trees, Christmas trees.

I don't feel threatened. I don't feel discriminated against. That's what they are, Christmas trees. It doesn't bother me a bit when people say, 'Merry Christmas' to me. I don't think they are slighting me or getting ready to put me in a ghetto.

In fact, I kind of like it. It shows that we are all brothers and sisters celebrating this happy time of year. It doesn't bother me at all that there is a manger scene on display at a key intersection near my beach house in Malibu. If people want a nativity scene, it's just as fine with me as is the Menorah a few hundred yards away.

I don't like getting pushed around for being a Jew, and I don't think Christians like getting pushed around for being Christians. I think people who believe in God are sick and tired of getting pushed around, period. I have no idea where the concept came from, that America is an explicitly atheist country. I can't find it in the Constitution and I don't like it being shoved down my throat. Or maybe I can put it another way: where did the idea come from that we should worship celebrities and we aren't allowed to worship God? I guess that's a sign that I'm getting old, too. But there are a lot of us who are wondering where these celebrities came from and where the America we knew went to.

In light of the many jokes we send to one another for a laugh, this is a little different: This is not intended to be a joke; it's not funny, it's intended to get you thinking.

Billy Graham's daughter was interviewed on the Early Show and Jane Clayson asked her 'How could God let something like this happen?' (regarding Hurricane Katrina). Anne Graham gave an extremely profound and insightful response. She said, 'I believe God is deeply saddened by this, just as we are, but for years we've been telling God to get out of our schools, to get out of our government and to get out of our lives.And being the gentleman He is, I believe He has calmly backed out. How can we expect God to give us His blessing and His protection if we demand He leave us alone?'

In light of recent events... terrorist attacks, school shootings, etc. I think it started when Madeleine Murray O'Hare (she was murdered, her body found a few years ago) complained she didn't want prayer in our schools, and we said OK. Then someone said you better not read the Bible in school. The Bible says thou shalt not kill; thou shalt not steal, and love your neighbor as yourself. And we said OK. Then Dr. Benjamin Spock said we shouldn't spank our children when they misbehave, because their little personalities would be warped and we might damage their self-esteem (Dr. Spock's son committed suicide). We said an expert should know what he's talking about. And we said okay.

Now we're asking ourselves why our children have no conscience, why they don't know right from wrong, and why it doesn't bother them to kill strangers, their classmates, and themselves. Probably, if we think about it long and hard enough, we can figure it out. I think it has a great deal to do with 'WE REAP WHAT WE SOW.'

Funny how simple it is for people to trash God and then wonder why the world's going to hell. Funny how we believe what the newspapers say, but question what the Bible says. Funny how you can send 'jokes' through e-mail and they spread like wildfire, but when you start sending messages regarding the Lord, people think twice about sharing. Funny how lewd, crude, vulgar and obscene articles pass freely through cyberspace, but public discussion of God is suppressed in the school and workplace.

Are you laughing yet? Funny how when you forward this message, you will not send it to many on your address list because you're not sure what they believe, or what they will think of you for sending it. Funny how we can be more worried about what other people think of us than what God thinks of us.

Pass it on if you think it has merit. If not, then just discard it.... no one will know you did. But, if you discard this thought process, don't sit back and complain about what a bad shape the world is in.

My Best Regards, Honestly and respectfully, Ben Stein - with Terry Reed.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Moses


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ain't it funny how when an airplane might crash, even the most devout atheist passengers will be crying "oh, my God!!!!" (This is true, people have reported this and it's fact)

I do think the teachings of the Christian religion (such as the 10 commandments) are ones that help a person live a morally correct life, keep them out of trouble, do the right thing.
The problem is, the media likes to sensationalize when a Christian does something crazy (or even not so crazy) then blame it on Christianity.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The whole "Holiday Tree" thing has been floating in cyber space for years now. It even came up during the Bush years.

From what I gather the Ben Stein thing was written in 2005 and then twisted into what is being spread around today.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/christmas/ornaments.asp

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2009/oct/14/chain-email/chain-e-mail-claims-obamas-plan-change-holiday-tra/

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.bible/dXpW7OOrBes

Every year the false "War on Christmas" surfaces about this time of year. Facts are facts, gossip is gossip.

Tune in next week for the MIddle East Arab Muslim Christmas stamp 

BTW: We have a political forum called The Boiler Room which I don't visit because that's not what I come here for, have a good one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good Ralph, thanks for sharing.....we have, as a nation, thrown God to the curb.....it's our very foundation that has crumbled beneath us.....I think religion is the very reason that Tim Tebow has been blackballed by the NFL, the guy is a winner, all he has ever done is win, both in football and life, what an example he sets for all people, athletic or not. I can see no other reason why he is not playing/excelling in the league.....I guess John 3:16 on his eye shadow "offended" the wrong people......I can assure you he's better off without the NFL, his heart and soul are playing in a much larger arena.....thanks again


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Ain't it funny how when an airplane might crash, even the most devout atheist passengers will be crying "oh, my God!!!!" (This is true, people have reported this and it's fact)
> I do think the teachings of the Christian religion (such as the 10 commandments) are ones that help a person live a morally correct life, keep them out of trouble, do the right thing.
> The problem is, the media likes to sensationalize when a Christian does something crazy (or even not so crazy) then blame it on Christianity.


A quote I like to use....there ain't no atheists in a foxhole....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Very good Ralph, thanks for sharing.....we have, as a nation, thrown God to the curb.....it's our very foundation that has crumbled beneath us.....I think religion is the very reason that Tim Tebow has been blackballed by the NFL, the guy is a winner, all he has ever done is win, both in football and life, what an example he sets for all people, athletic or not. I can see no other reason why he is not playing/excelling in the league.....I guess John 3:16 on his eye shadow "offended" the wrong people......I can assure you he's better off without the NFL, his heart and soul are playing in a much larger arena.....thanks again


Soooo true. Unless you wear the cloth of a preacher, if youre an outspoken Christian, you're a target for the media. 
It's as if you have to keep your Christianity quiet.
I don't get it....WHY is it so shameful now to be a Christian?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It is my understanding that the Constitution of the United States of America guarantees freedom OF religion. Many now think that that is freedom FROM religion.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

All people belong to a faith whether they want to admit it or not. So they will never be "free" from religion as long as they live.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

On this subject.....I went to lowes today to buy some lights and things for our Christmas parade float, house, business, etc. there was Santa, reindeer, palm trees?, gingerbread houses, snowmen...etc. but guess who was missing? I fired off a letter to the manager (whom I know personally) so that he could in turn fire up the chain of command telling them I can take my 2k elsewhere.....I think that's what we have to do, put your money where your mouth is......words are easy, action can sometimes be more difficult. At the end of the day it may not make ANY diff, but obviously it's working for the atheist mindset....

This is the memo I sent: just a note to let you know that I came into your store today to purchase about 2k dollars on CHRISTMas lights and ornaments today.....but I couldn't help but notice the absence of JESUS in your seasonal section of said merchandise....I'll be doing business elsewhere....you can forward this to whomever you please, my stance is clear, yours is a bit muddy. And signed it....


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Great job Dawg more of us including myself should take a stance instead of just complaining about it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*The sqeaky wheel is what gets greased.The Libs seemed so worried about hurting someones beliefs that they totally forget the bigger picture.Its all over,the minority gets there way cause the Libs don't want to hurt their feelings so in the meantime they try to change everything to please a few.But in the mean time they are actually ticking the rest of us off!!*


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Great action devildawg! As always actions speak louder than words. On this topic every Christian needs to GET INVOLVED...MAKE A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> *Its all over,the minority gets there way cause the Libs don't want to hurt their feelings *


That's called soft bigotry. They actually stand in defense of them, even when they are wrong, because they believe minorities are too stupid to defend themselves.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> *The sqeaky wheel is what gets greased.The Libs seemed so worried about hurting someones beliefs that they totally forget the bigger picture.Its all over,the minority gets there way cause the Libs don't want to hurt their feelings so in the meantime they try to change everything to please a few.But in the mean time they are actually ticking the rest of us off!!*


Liberals compassionate? Misguided at best. Cynicism at it's worst. I think it's called pandering for votes. Bribery at it's worst. I give you something and you'll vote for me. It will be our downfall yet.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Liberals compassionate? Misguided at best. Cynicism at it's worst. I think it's called pandering for votes. Bribery at it's worst. I give you something and you'll vote for me. It will be our downfall yet.


We already have fell down and have been down for the last five years.....basically controlled by the legions of the miserable.

Blue Cross of TN anounced yesterday that 60,000 in TN alone need to find another policy. That's more in this state losing healthcare than the 50,000 that are signed up for bubbacare in the entire U.S. . I saw tonight on the national news that over 50% of the people in this country now feel that bubba is dishonest.....a bald faced liar is more appropriate.

I feel no compassion toward anyone who loses their healthcare and voted for obama.....poetic justice.

Regards, Mike


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

We have in the house a laminated poster with pictures of the presidents. My 2 yr. old daughter recognizes a few of them. In her baby talk Obama is called Bummer. Out of the mouths of babes......


----------

